# Solved: windows update error 80072EE2



## amanua (Oct 4, 2010)

I have spent several hours to manually run windows update on a laptop running windows 7 Professional since the automatic update does not work and keep receiving error message 80072EE2.
I disabled the anti virus software and even uninstalled the network card from the device manager, rebooted the system and after the sytem detected the device and reinstalled the drivers, log on as administrator but still could not get the updates.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That normally happens when your firewall blocks windows update but can on occasion be malware related

first thing to try is 
Run the fixit on http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058 Run it in agressive mode & let us know if Windows update works then


----------



## amanua (Oct 4, 2010)

I did run the Fix it in agressive mode and that did not solve the problem but noticed that the battery was not being charged so I took it out and used only the power adapter.
i completely uninstalled mbamware anti malware and the windows firewall settings, put it off for both the domain, Home and public settings.
I tried that again but no results but rather instead of windows updates I selected microsoft updates and that worked.
Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

If it is fixed, then you can mark it solved


----------

